# What are your Plans for the 4th?



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter, Hubby, and I are off to my parents house on Cape Cod for a LONG weekend of relaxing, seeing family and fun. We are going to visit my cousin who is finally home on leave from the Marines for the first time in 3 years, then we are going to a friends house for some BBQ, I heard we might get in some watersports fun on our pond (if its not too crowded), and of course there will be some sidewalk shopping, fireworks and a round of golf before heading home. It will be a pretty traditional 4th of July. All my siblings are "supposed" to be home so it will be a lot of fun and I can't wait:thumbsup:!

So - what are you up to this 4th of July???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo, Erin....sounds like a wonderful weekend!!! :chili::aktion033:

it's summer, my busy season. I'll be working on Saturday and Monday...with one day off (and company at the house).....guess I'll crash on the back deck. ....after food shopping and cooking for my family and guests. I'm not complaining, my job is only crazy like this for a couple of months. September is my favorite month!!!!!


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

I plain on just RELAXING. My 2 married children are going to different states this year for the 4th and they are taking my grandchildren with them.. lol My husbands family will be in and doing somethings but i think i will just stay home and watch tv and just do what sheila wants to do for a change. lol I am loving it.


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

we are at the cape already...on July 4th we are going out on a sailboat in hyannis


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

We're having our son's graduation party on the 4th. All our family and friends usually to come to our house for our tradition 4th of july bbq so it was the easiest way to make sure everyone could come. There will probably be around 35 people, not to mention my son's friends. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Going to our beach house in East Hampton...

Hanging out at the beach, shopping, gardening, tennis or golf, meeting up with friends...It's going to be amazing!!!! 

Best thing is we are starting it off early by taking Thursday and Friday off, and to kick it all off, we're being taken to the Yankees game on Wednesday night. Box seats, baby!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun Erin - I'll be looking for pics of Hunter waterskiing! He he

I think my DH and I are building a pond in the backyard this weekend. Lotta fun huh??


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Just ground hog day for me ..


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am the Webelos leader for our cub scout pack 393, so we are marching as a group in the July 4th parade here locally.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Plans? What plans?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to Door County, WI for a long weekend with my parents, sisters, and Tiffany. I'm excited about taking Tiffany to the beach. She's never been to the beach before and I wonder what she'll think of it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, your holiday weekend sounds like it will be so much fun! I'm jealous! :w00t:

My husband and I usually stay in for the 4th of July for two reasons: 1) My husband hates large crowds and complains (lol), and 2) London is afraid of the fireworks sounds ().

We are just planning on going to see a movie this weekend, and then spend the rest of the time home with the fluffs...but my mom just gave me a call a few minutes ago and asked if they could come and visit this weekend! I love when my parents make the trip to spend time with my husband and I -- so it will be a great 4th of July afterall! Hopefully we will be able to do some 4th of July activities during the day, and then stay home in the evening to comfort London. Fireworks around here don't start until 9-10pm anyway because it's too light out before then.

Happy 4th of July, everyone! :chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

erin enjoy !!! i believe me n the boyfriend are taking the kids to some lake tuckahowe in jersey.. i believe thats what we r doing somewhere with water n where we can bbq as well.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you believe I still don't have my plans lined up?! :w00t: I need to get with it!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, my grandaughters birthday is on July 4th. Since her baby brother was recently born, we are having her party here in our backyard on the 3rd. Our town always has a big fireworks show and festivities on the 3rd. We can see them right from our backyard. Katie still thinks the fireworks are for her birthday! Ahh to be 6!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

The boys are getting neutered on July 1. We plan to stay at home and BBQ with some friends. Quiet time.... I love it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

stampin4fun said:


> The boys are getting neutered on July 1. We plan to stay at home and BBQ with some friends. Quiet time.... I love it.


Well we know Boomer and Helo aren't really looking forward to their holiday weekend. :w00t::w00t: But at least you'll have the weekend to spoil them after their neuters. 

Erin - your holiday sounds so idyllic. Love the Cape and need to go back one of these days.:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile: Take lots of pictures.:wub:

Myself, DH, DS, and Tyler are going up to our house in VT and my DH's three sisters are coming up. Two are widows and one is married and they're so much fun. We're looking forward to it so much. Hope to get in some strawberry picking, shopping, canoeing or kayaking, relaxing and bar-b-cueing on the deck. And of course fireworks over Stratton Mountain. Weather's supposed to be primo this weekend up there. 

On the 4th we go to a really hokey old fashioned 4th parade where you see every vehicle from lawnmower and tractor to rescue vehicles and Model T's in the parade. Kids are on all these "floats" (flat bed trucks and wagons mainly) and they throw candy. My favorite is Taylor Farms, a local Gouda cheese maker who throws out wedges of Gouda. We stand on the side of the road screaming, "Throw Cheese":woohoo2::woohoo2: It's so much fun. :chili:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

We're going to just be "hanging around" at home for most of the weekend, but I'm sure we'll go somewhere to watch fireworks Sunday evening. Monday the 5th we'll go to my grandparents' lake house. We're going to take Dora and see how she likes the lake! She hasn't been there in warm weather yet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We're heading to southern Illinois to Shawnee National Forest. There's a small place with cabins that sound pretty nice (a/c, satellite television, microwave and refrigerator) so my friend and her dh along with their dogs and my two girls are going on a road trip. This place is a bit remote though - no cell phone reception or Internet connections - so wish me luck!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Erin, your holiday weekend sounds like it will be so much fun! I'm jealous! :w00t:
> 
> My husband and I usually stay in for the 4th of July for two reasons: 1) My husband hates large crowds and complains (lol), and 2) London is afraid of the fireworks sounds ().
> 
> ...


Lisa - so glad that plans changed for your family!!! Thankfully Hunter isn't scared of fireworks (seeing the town we spend a lot of time in during the winter has them every weekend for the ski tourists)! Poor London - we'll be thinking of her when the big bangs start!



pammy4501 said:


> Well, my grandaughters birthday is on July 4th. Since her baby brother was recently born, we are having her party here in our backyard on the 3rd. Our town always has a big fireworks show and festivities on the 3rd. We can see them right from our backyard. Katie still thinks the fireworks are for her birthday! Ahh to be 6!


ohh.....to be 6 is right! You should just keep letting her think they are for her . Your weekend sounds like a lot of 'family fun' which is what holidays are for!



Snowbody said:


> Erin - your holiday sounds so idyllic. Love the Cape and need to go back one of these days.:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile: Take lots of pictures.:wub:
> 
> Myself, DH, DS, and Tyler are going up to our house in VT and my DH's three sisters are coming up. Two are widows and one is married and they're so much fun. We're looking forward to it so much. Hope to get in some strawberry picking, shopping, canoeing or kayaking, relaxing and bar-b-cueing on the deck. And of course fireworks over Stratton Mountain. Weather's supposed to be primo this weekend up there.
> 
> On the 4th we go to a really hokey old fashioned 4th parade where you see every vehicle from lawnmower and tractor to rescue vehicles and Model T's in the parade. Kids are on all these "floats" (flat bed trucks and wagons mainly) and they throw candy. My favorite is Taylor Farms, a local Gouda cheese maker who throws out wedges of Gouda. We stand on the side of the road screaming, "Throw Cheese":woohoo2::woohoo2: It's so much fun. :chili:


 Sue - your weekend sounds like so muh fun! I was just going through my Yankee Magazines from the winter and realized that VT is the one place in New England I really haven't spent that much time. I have to make plans to get there one of these days - your parade sounds just like hte ones I grew up participating in - back when the Cape was a little less 'popular' if that ever existed!



maggieh said:


> We're heading to southern Illinois to Shawnee National Forest. There's a small place with cabins that sound pretty nice (a/c, satellite television, microwave and refrigerator) so my friend and her dh along with their dogs and my two girls are going on a road trip. This place is a bit remote though - no cell phone reception or Internet connections - so wish me luck!!!


That's my husband's favorite type of vaction Maggie - have a GREAT time!!!



Dora's Mom said:


> We're going to just be "hanging around" at home for most of the weekend, but I'm sure we'll go somewhere to watch fireworks Sunday evening. Monday the 5th we'll go to my grandparents' lake house. We're going to take Dora and see how she likes the lake! She hasn't been there in warm weather yet.


oh make sure you take lots of pictures - I can't wait to find out how Dora liked the warmer water!



stampin4fun said:


> The boys are getting neutered on July 1. We plan to stay at home and BBQ with some friends. Quiet time.... I love it.


Happy Independance Day Boys! :w00t: YIKES!



Miss_Annie said:


> Can you believe I still don't have my plans lined up?! :w00t: I need to get with it!!


ha ha ha - no rush - its still JUNE!



uniquelovdolce said:


> erin enjoy !!! i believe me n the boyfriend are taking the kids to some lake tuckahowe in jersey.. i believe thats what we r doing somewhere with water n where we can bbq as well.


It's supposed to be a great weekend for water activities - I hope the kids and you enjoy it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> I'm going to Door County, WI for a long weekend with my parents, sisters, and Tiffany. I'm excited about taking Tiffany to the beach. She's never been to the beach before and I wonder what she'll think of it.


That sounds like a lot of fun - I'm sure she will be cautious but I hope she will like it! 



The A Team said:


> Woohoo, Erin....sounds like a wonderful weekend!!! :chili::aktion033:
> 
> it's summer, my busy season. I'll be working on Saturday and Monday...with one day off (and company at the house).....guess I'll crash on the back deck. ....after food shopping and cooking for my family and guests. I'm not complaining, my job is only crazy like this for a couple of months. September is my favorite month!!!!!


That's the spirit Pat! Plus, you seem to make every day a wonderful beachy holiday so I'm sure you will make up for working this holiday another day  



sheila's malt said:


> I plain on just RELAXING. My 2 married children are going to different states this year for the 4th and they are taking my grandchildren with them.. lol My husbands family will be in and doing somethings but i think i will just stay home and watch tv and just do what sheila wants to do for a change. lol I am loving it.


Your hanving what ever mother wants, I'm sure, PEACE and QUIET on a nice holiday!



The trio said:


> we are at the cape already...on July 4th we are going out on a sailboat in hyannis


 Oh enjoy!!! Barnstable Harbor is BEAUTIFUL on 4th of July weekend - so many boats are in and its so fun to see all the different shapes and sizes!



llf060787 said:


> We're having our son's graduation party on the 4th. All our family and friends usually to come to our house for our tradition 4th of july bbq so it was the easiest way to make sure everyone could come. There will probably be around 35 people, not to mention my son's friends. Should be lots of fun.


Congrats to your son for graduating (and hats off to you if you survive the weekend!)



princessre said:


> Going to our beach house in East Hampton...
> 
> Hanging out at the beach, shopping, gardening, tennis or golf, meeting up with friends...It's going to be amazing!!!!
> 
> Best thing is we are starting it off early by taking Thursday and Friday off, and to kick it all off, we're being taken to the Yankees game on Wednesday night. Box seats, baby!!


I've never been to the Hamptons in the summer but it sounds like a GREAT time! BOO YANKEES! :HistericalSmiley:



wooflife said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun Erin - I'll be looking for pics of Hunter waterskiing! He he
> 
> I think my DH and I are building a pond in the backyard this weekend. Lotta fun huh??


Hunter's not sure about the water skis but maybe the jetski?!?! Building a pond sounds like hard work - I can't wait to see the result!



jodublin said:


> Just ground hog day for me ..


awwww......poor Jo!



almitra said:


> I am the Webelos leader for our cub scout pack 393, so we are marching as a group in the July 4th parade here locally.


 
oh goodness - I remember those days (I was in brownies!)



Lindy said:


> Plans? What plans?


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

The lake, the lake, the lake! My aunt and uncle have a cabin on the largest lake in our county and the great thing about that is that it is also the lake where our town hosts it's annual fireworks display so we just sit down on the dock and watch. We will swim, BBQ, have a bonfire and of course "the girls" (I just love saying that now! lol) will go with us. All my cousins will be there and it always promises a great time! I can't wait!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Our town has an old-fashioned 4th of July celebration
every year. It starts with a fishing derby at the pond and
then a fun run and 5k race. (My kids will all be running 
this year.) The parade starts at 10AM and it usually lasts
about 2 hours. The parade has everything in it.... even one 
of the Philadelphia "Mummers" bands usually marches. Then 
there are free hot dogs and beer at
Borough Park. We always have family and friends
over for a barbecue afterwards and then we all walk down 
to the park to see the fireworks. 

Thanks for starting this thread, Erin... it's fun to see what
everyone will be doing on the 4th.

Have a great 4th of July!

Debbie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Erin, it sounds as though you are going to have a great and memorable weekend! Enjoy!!!

We aren't doing anything special ... just taking it easy. Actually, we get to see fireworks right from our home. On top of the hill by the university ... one can see the fireworks from D.C. And, we can see the fireworks from Ashburn, Leesburg, Dulles ... every direction we look! Snowball has been okay with the sounds of the fireworks, thank goodness.

Erin, on another note ... Hunter looks more and moe precious. He's a doll doggie!! :wub::wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


omg, congratulations!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


Oh, that is wonderful.......Congratulations!!! Post some pics when you get back!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

we will be @ the Ritz Carlton San Franciso! taking couple days off next week..cant wait to revisit San Fran and see Napa Valley!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


Congratulations and best wishes!!! 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for good weather.
Please post pictures...


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


How wonderful, congratulations. the weather is supposed to be beautiful!


We are headed to the beach with friends.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


:cheer::celebrate - firewor:cheer: How wonderful. Congratulations!! :chili::chili:I just love Newport. You must be wildly getting ready right now. I'm sending good weather vibes. I think the weather's supposed to be great but hot. I got married outdoors and in the midst of our ceremony (literally) there was thunder, lightening and then hail when we got in the reception. But that must have been good luck. Just had our 26th anniversary. 

In Newport we stayed at the Cliffside Inn for our anniversary a number of years ago. Beautiful inn and a fascinating story about the girl who lived there and her painting. Beatrice Turner Newport Rhode Island Artist: Beatrice Turner Artwork Museum Collection|Cliffside Inn Newport RI in case anyone plans a trip there.
Sorry :back2topic:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Becky. I can't imagine a more lovely location for a wedding. I remember going into the church there where JFK married Jackie. 


As for our own plans, here's a shocker....:new_shocked:






I'm going to be at a Dog Show! :blush:


We are actually trying to make a bit more fun out of it though. This one is in drivable distance, but I decided to get a hotel anyway so that we could try to get more out of it this time. We are going to be staying in Southern Maryland near the Chesapeake Bay and the very Historic St. Mary's City. I hope we can spend some time checking out the sites. Other than going to dog shows I still haven't explored much of my new state. 

Oh and while I am not that much into Clams, I hear that one of the highlights of this particular show is the Clambake the kennel club hosts on Saturday night.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats, Becky!! I would like to goto Newport....I have several friends from there and it sounds really nice!!! Hope you have wonderful weather!! All the best for your wonderful day!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> We're heading to southern Illinois to Shawnee National Forest. There's a small place with cabins that sound pretty nice (a/c, satellite television, microwave and refrigerator) so my friend and her dh along with their dogs and my two girls are going on a road trip. This place is a bit remote though - no cell phone reception or Internet connections - so wish me luck!!!


 
LOL I just got back from a road trip with a friend, her DH, a 3 year old and their dog....I drove separately with Jodi and we stayed at the shore in cabins. We were in and out of cell phone reception but did have TV, no internet, but I did bring my laptop. We roughed it.:blush:

No plans for the 4th...I will be back home, enjoying a Sunday by then it will be almost 2 weeks on holidays and back to work on monday.
No plans for tomorrow, Canada day either.

Happy 4th y'all !


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Always lots of fun with family and friends! Fireworks, backyard grill, the good life  Roxy will be joining us as well! She is small enough that she can come along without causing too much chaos. She already has the perfect outfit picked out - red, white, and blue bow for her hair and a red w/ white polka dotted sun dress


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin my brother in law and his fiance are going to Cape Cod this weekend too! Have a great time!!

No big plans here. Just go to the beach, having dinner w/friends on Saturday night, getting ready for vacay in the Outer Banks in 2 weeks. 

I'm glad the forecast is for perfect beach weather!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Me and the Hubby just returned Monday from our house in Lake Havasu City Arizona :tumbleweed:. Since the vacation is over I thought I would, get my hair done, food shop, make dog food, clean the house, bbq at the house with friends, volunteer at the SPCA, take the fluffs to the beach, bath them. I think I'm ready for another vacation.:thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> So - what are you up to this 4th of July???


same thing it seems i do everytime i have a long weekend, working on the house, i just started another room remodel, taking it down to the wall studs and starting over in this room, trying to outdo my last room remodel :blink:

and i'll fit in some beer drinking and cooking out in there somewhere :thumbsup::chili:

it's fun to read everyones plans, have a happy and safe 4th everyone, and remember those who have fought for and give us our freedoms :chili::aktion033:


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

We will be going to the parade, I hope Bacchus is home by then. The hounds love the parade and people love to see them, not to many Maltese in our town. Then we will hang in the yard by the pool and grill out. The weather is supposed to be great in Michigan.

Best regards, tony


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great post Erin and fun to see what everyone is doing....

It is the National Cherry Festival here in Traverse City, MI. The Blue Angles are here and we are taking my Parents to see the air show. Traverse City is on Lake Michigan and the air show is over the water. The beaches are packed with people!!! Weather is great.
We have 2 guest Maltese so the rest of the weekend will be entertaining doggies...our favorite thing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


 aww becky i hope u have amazing weather !! cant wait to see pics congrats !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm getting married on the 4th in Newport, RI. Fingers (and paws) crossed for good weather!!


 
Congratulations...keeping all fingers and paws crossed for good weather!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately i'll be working, thankfully i'm only scheduled until 6 so i'll get to enjoy the fireworks.


----------

